# Where to do a season?



## DaveE (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi wondering on everyones thoughts on where the best place in North America to do a snowboarding season is. Looking for somewhere best for freeriding (steep and deep)but need a town/village of some sort for cheap rented accomodation.

Looking at Jackson hole, kicking horse (BC) and snowbird (utah)

Any thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

i don't know what your financial situation is, but you should check out Mont Tremblant in Quebec:thumbsup:. One of the best resorts on this side of the atlantic.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

If I were you, I'd do Jackson hole for the back country and wide open terrain I've read about, that's where I'd like to give it a whirl for a season at.


----------



## DaveE (Jan 17, 2009)

Not think i would go east as the extent of terrain isnt as good. Would love Jackson i reckon and it would push my riding big style.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Colorado for sure! A bunch of resorts to choose from. If you want to stay away from tourists and have plenty of fresh powder head to SW Colorado around Durango (Wolf Creek has an 85" base already!). If you work for a resort like Breckenridge or Copper Mntn you get the season pass included. These are good for whatever resorts the company owns. Be warned if you get a job with Vail resorts you may never leave.


----------



## DaveE (Jan 17, 2009)

Wolf creek. Ive heard that it has the most snow in Colorado. Is it big enough to keep interest for whole season? Wheres the nearest town? Oh and would you recomment Crested Butte?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

jackson hole

vail, break, keystone, abasin


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Kicking Horse would be a good place to do a season, rent is ultra cheap in Golden but you kinda need a car or a strong thumb to get up to the hill. I you wanna do BC i'd rather do a season at Revelstoke. 

I did a season at Panorama, that was fun and staff accom was plentiful so living was cheap, but the hill isn't that spectacular. 

Sunshine/Banff would also be an awesome place to do a season, the town is kinda run down a bit now from its heydays but Sunshine is still a great hill if you keep an eye out for rocks on the run.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Try some British Columbia if you have the money. The snow is absolutly beautiful, You get fresh pow almost everyday.


----------



## DaveE (Jan 17, 2009)

Why would revelstoke be a better place to do a season than kicking horse? I havent been to either.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Colorado, Summit County. Arapahoe, Keystone, Copper, Breckenridge and Loveland all within 20 minutes of eachother. Work for a shop, get a pass for free to at least all the Vail resorts and usually there's a copper pass somewhere to be had. About an hour away you get Vail and Beaver Creek with a few days included on your pass if you get one, which almost every shop/mountain/place out there gives you for the winter. If you're worried about "getting bored" at one place, there's 5 mountains in a half hour radius.


----------

